# Banamine.........



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I posted on the goat thread also the dosage for sheep/goat and someone answered 1cc/100# but did not tell me how often. Have a ewe that had a hard delivery. Every so many hours? Thank you..............


----------



## Fat Sheep Farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Once a day according to my vet. Banamine saved two of our ewes this year so far; first as a pain reliever for a ewe who had a truly horrifically rough delivery and a fever reducer for the other (105 F fever with no apparent cause). 

So yes, 1 cc/100 lbs body weight once a day (not that I'm a vet or can practice medicine over the internet).


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Fat Sheep Farm...............Thank you for your reply. I have noticed that @ 20 minutes after dosing her she is more alert, drinking and starting to munch on hay.


----------



## Fat Sheep Farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, she probably feels a lot better. You can do the shot either sub-Q or IM. IM is faster but be sure you go real slow with the injection as that's a lot of liquid injected into a deep muscle mass and it tears the muscle fibers apart, causing a fair bit of pain. I know this from highly personal experience. (Went through three years of infertility therapy, getting 2 cc's of a fertility drug in my hips and butt every night for two weeks. It gets painful.)


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I am giving the Banamine paste...............


----------



## Fat Sheep Farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah, I thought you were doing injections. I don't know about the paste.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

In horses it CAN be given orally. (The actually liquid medicine)I'd check with your vet to see if it's the same for sheep.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I would NOT give banamine sub-Q or IM. Give IV or orally. There have been horrid reactions IM in horses with colostrium infections occurring. You can google it. I wouldn't think that it would be different in sheep.


----------

